# Function Kbhit error



## srishet (May 1, 2010)

I have simple C graphic program which is animating random balls. The program URL is: *testsrikanth.ipower.com/animation.txt . When I compile the program, I got the following error message:

Function "khbhit" should have a prototype".. 

Please fix my issue. 


Thank you 
Srikanth


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (May 6, 2010)

use 

#include <conio.h>


----------



## srishet (May 8, 2010)

thanks. it works..


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (May 13, 2010)

look for functions in help.


----------

